

Justices Weigh Issue of Patents on Human Genes - carbocation
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/15/business/as-court-considers-gene-patents-case-may-overlook-relevant-issues.html

======
carbocation
More discussion of the same topic is here [1], but I felt the New York Times
version gave a more thorough treatment. (The rt.com version appears to have
been cobbled together secondarily by a person reading a few different
sources.)

1 = <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5548048>

